# IN-telegence GmbH-Abo kündigen!?



## Chrissl13 (31 Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe heute vormittag ne Sms von meinem Anbieter erhalten, dass mir 4,99€ von der IN-telegence GmbH für einen Premium-Dienst (ich habe keine Ahnung was für einen!) berechnet wurden. Ich habe eine Menge von Beitraegen gelesen und mitbekommen, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt. Ich habe schon die Hotline (0800 0000 709) angerufen, um dies zu kündigen, aber das funktionierte nicht. Habe auch schon auf einer Internet-Seite geschaut (abo.in-telegence.de) geschaut, nur da hätte ich mich anmelden müssen. Weil ich total verunsichert bin, habe ich mich erstmal nicht angemeldet.

Kann mir helfen???


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2012)

Chrissl13 schrieb:


> .... nur da hätte ich mich anmelden müssen. Weil ich total verunsichert bin, habe ich mich erstmal nicht angemeldet.


Schlimmer kanns nicht werden, zumindest das Buchungsunternehmen (hier in-telegence) will dir über die Buchung hinaus nichts böses.


----------



## Chrissl13 (31 Dezember 2012)

Habe versucht mich anzumelden das ging aber nicht, weil dort keine daten von mir sind!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

hier versucht?
https://webbilling.in-vas.de/subscription/


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2012)

Chrissl13 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute vormittag ne Sms von meinem Anbieter erhalten, dass mir 4,99€ von der IN-telegence GmbH für einen Premium-Dienst berechnet wurden. Ich habe schon die Hotline (0800 0000 709) angerufen, um dies zu kündigen, aber das funktionierte nicht.


Evtl. hat sich auch dein Anbieter vertran, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Es kann gut sein, dass die Buchung noch so frisch war, dass sie zwar technisch durchschlägt, dem Support aber erst später zugänglich wird. Also abwarten.


_[...und dann erst mal ab in die Silvesternacht - bis nächstes Jahr dann und kommt alle gut rein!]_


----------



## Chrissl13 (31 Dezember 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> hier versucht?
> https://webbilling.in-vas.de/subscription/



Auf der Seite kam ich eben nicht weiter weil ich kein Kennwort habe...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

@Hippo: Deinen Beitrag habe ich einem Moderator gemeldet! So geht's ja nicht. Ach, Du bist ???? Dann ist die Meldung ja für'n A...

Doch, da geht es weiter. Du musst Dir erst ein Kennwort besorgen!






auf "hier" klicken bei "Dann melden sie sich hier an"



dann kommt:







Da steht ein Zahlencode drunter, den musst du eingeben


----------



## Chrissl13 (31 Dezember 2012)

Das habe ich vollkommen übersehen xD 
Konnte es abbestellen.

Danke 

An alle einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

Kein Problem, ich hab's auch nicht sofort gesehen! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Larry1a (6 Januar 2013)

Chrissl13 schrieb:


> Das habe ich vollkommen übersehen xD
> Konnte es abbestellen.
> 
> Danke
> ...


 

Hallo !!
Ich habe das gelesen und gleiche gemacht jetzt habe ich frage ob das mit dem Abo deaktiwierung hat geklapt und kein Geld mehr abgebucht
mfg.Larry


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2013)

Da wirst Du wohl abwarten müssen - wir sind keine Hellseher


----------



## samisam (21 Januar 2013)

danke aka aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2013)

bitte
Rückmeldung = Freude!


----------



## TinitusDo (27 Januar 2013)

Huhu, danke für die Hinweise mit den Screenshots. Ich hatte au son Abodings iwi, jetzt mal abwarten ob noch was gebucht wird. Ärgerlich son Kram, kann mich nicht an "Spotgirls" erinnern -.-


----------



## lolita73 (15 Februar 2013)

danke euch für euren tipps hoffe bin auch diese abo los geworden habe es auch deaktivieren konnen. weiss garnicht wie ich dazu gekommen bin diese In-telegence GmgH ist ne abzocke ohne ende. ich weiss nicht mal was es ist..... auf jedenfall danke....


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2013)

lolita73 schrieb:


> ....diese In-telegence GmgH ist ne abzocke ohne ende....


Das siehst du womöglich falsch. Du bist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf ein Produkt eines Kunden der In-teleg. gestoßen und die haben es dann lediglich abgerechnet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2013)

Graubereichsprofiteure sind das allemal... Es war in-telegence, mit denen bei mir alles begonnen hat vor bald 10 Jahren...


----------



## checker0221 (22 Februar 2013)

Danke Leute hab auch sowas gehabt und hatte angst das ich ärger von meinen Eltern bekomme : (
Weil ich schon mal irgent wie sowas hatte. Danke frohes 2013


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Sowas ist wie Schnupfen, geht vorbei


----------



## JOLIE (4 November 2014)

Bin auch auf das Abo Reingefallen, Konnte es aber Dank eurer Hilfe kündigen.
Klappt auch noch 2014 Recht schönen Dank


----------

